# PCI-Express



## Fynn01 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Ich möchte mir umbedingt eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen..wahrscheinlich die Nvidia Geforce 9600 GSO für 100 Euro von Mediamarkt, die und die andern Grafikkarten die es da zu kaufen gibt benötigen aber alle PCI-Express steckplätze, wie finde ich heraus das ich einen hab und nicht nur einen normalen PCI?

Vielleicht hilft euch das weter:

Medion MD 8814
Intel Pentium 4
Prozessor 620 , 2.8 GHz mit 64 Bit Unterstützung
800 MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache
1024 MB DDR2 SDRAM, ein Modul, ein Speicherplatz frei
250 GB Festplatte

Meine derzeitige Grafikkarte:
S3 Graphics
Unichrome Pro IGP

erweiterbar über 8x AGP Steckplatz


Das sind ein paar Daten die ich vom Pc Katon abgeschrieben habe, vielleicht könnt ihr ja damit was anfangen. Ich kenne mich sogut wie gar nicht mit Pc's aus und was da oben alles steht ist zur Hälfte Latein für mich. 

Vielen Dank.

Mfg


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2009)

Nein - Du kannst das System nur mit einer AGP-Grafikkarte aufruesten. Davon gibt es allerdings kaum noch welche. Das Beste was Du da bekommst ist wahrscheinlich eine HD3850 wobei sich da die Frage stellt, ob Du wirklich ueber 100€ in ein System investieren willst, was auch sonst schon alles andere als taufrisch ist.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2009)

Dein PC hat leider keinen PCI-E Steckplatz. Da eigentlich immer nur AGP oder PCI-E drauf ist. Bei Hybrid Boards glaube ich beide. Außerdem würde ich mir nicht die 9600GSO für 100&#8364; (?!) kaufen. Erstens ist die Grafikkarte wirklich nicht gut und 2. bekommst für ein bisschen mehr schon ne 9800GT die im Gegensatz zur 9600GSO schon einiges an Mehrleistung hat.


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Februar 2009)

Jetzt mal rein vom finanziellen Aspekt her wäre es schon um einiges günstiger in einen ganz neuen PC zu investieren, da sämtliche Einzelteile für alte PC's teurer sind, als die neuen (viel leistungsstärkeren) Teile, die man - wie schonmal erwähnt wurde - aber nur in PC's mit neuem Mainboard (mit Dementsprechendem CPU/GPU/RAM) einbauen kann;
Also entweder du wartest noch bis dein PC wirklich auf ganzer linie unbrauchbar wird, oder du kaufst einen ganz frischen pc (Kleine anmerkung; Laufwerk(e) und Festplatte kannst du in den meisten Fällen auch beim neuen PC weiterverwenden - Ist also auch schonmal zumindest ne kleine Kosteneinsparung).

Schau am besten mal in folgenden Thread  [Hier klicken!], da werden unterschiedliche, ständig aktualisierte PC-Zusammenstellungen präsentiert, die auch den unterschiedlichsten Preisklassen gerecht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.
gruß
konti


----------



## Fynn01 (5. Februar 2009)

ach man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der bei mediamarkt sagte ein mitarbeiter jeder pc hat PCI steckplätze und ich hab ihn genau die gleichen daten gegeben. naja ich glaub euch aber mehr, mir kam das auch mit AGP komisch vor.

also am besten gleich nen neuen pc anschaffen? ach bis ich das geld zusammen habe^^....

die grafikkarte die du gepostet hast, ist die denn gut? ich brauch echt dringend eine neue, für nen neuen computer brauch ich monate bis ich das geld zusammen habe. bin auch erst 15. :-)

also würde die grafikkarte 100% für meinen computer funktionieren? in der nähsten zeit möchte ich nur spore, bfme 2 und vielleich mal WoW spielen (was jetzt schon gut geht, bloß ohne glänzendes wasser!) die spiele würden funktionieren, wenn ich eine bessere grafikkarte hätte.

wie ist diese denn einzuordnen? bei nvidia, z.B. wie die 8800 Gt ?

sorry, wenn ich soviele fragen stelle. möchte vor dem kauf mir aber ganz sicher sein.

vielen dank!

mfg fynn


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Februar 2009)

Also ein Kumpel von mir hat eine ATI Radeon HD3870 - allerdings für PCI-Express - und die ist so wie ich das von seinen fps bei Crysis und co. geschlossen hab noch ganz brauchbar, vor allem wenn du nur wow usw. zocken willst.
Eigentlich solltest du mit der Graka ganz gut bedient sein, solange die Reihe für AGP ähnlich gut ist wie die PCI-Version.


----------



## Fynn01 (5. Februar 2009)

ah, das problem ist ich kenn mich gar nicht aus wie ich den pc aus sovielen teilen zusammen stelle, wo welches teil hin kommt. da würds schon hacken. aber das geld würde ich in den nähsten monaten, spätestens anfang september zusammen haben.


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Februar 2009)

Also Grafikkarte ein- und ausbauen ist eig. relativ einfach und sollte man auch als Nicht-PC-Freak hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Höchstwahrscheinlich kannst du dir dazu auch guides im netz raussuchen, falls dus nicht packen solltest.


----------



## Fynn01 (5. Februar 2009)

ok, danke. dann kauf ich mir die wahrscheinlich.
ihr seid euch aber auch 100% sicher, dass diese ''graka'' in mein computer passt? weil wenn die erstmal auf ist, kann ich die ja nicht mehr zurück bringen! :-)

Danke

Edith: Ja die Graka kann ich bestimmt einbauen, aber der Vorschlag mit nem Pc zusammen bauen. da würd ich wohl gar nicht klar kommen! :-)


----------



## painschkes (5. Februar 2009)

_Jup , sie passt =]

Und wenn du dir dann spätestens im September einen neuen PC zulegen willst schaust du hier am besten nochmal vorbei :-)_


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Februar 2009)

Solange die von dir angegebenen Daten korrekt sind, und du die alte Grafikkarte vorher ausbaust ^^, sollte es keinerlei Probleme geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2009)

Und das PC zusammenbauen ist wirklich kinderleicht. Es wird alles genaustens erklärt in den Beschreibungen der einzelnen Teile wie man was macht. Und soviel zu machen gibts es da eh nicht. Mit genug "Ehrgeiz" geht das ohne Probleme. Habs auch beim ersten mal als "noob" geschafft in dem Bereich und bin auch erst 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2009)

Tag, wobei wir grad bei AGP Grafikkarten sind...

Ich hab ja mein neuen PC jetzt, aber möchte mein alten mit in den Urlaub nehmen und dort lassen und der hat nur ein AGP Slot und in World of Warcraft so 5-10 FPS.

Deswegen würde Ich mir eine neue kaufen, das es besser läuft.

Kann schon so um die 80-120 Euro kosten.


----------



## painschkes (5. Februar 2009)

_Dann nimmst du auch die 3870 =]_


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2009)

3870 oder 3850?

3870 ist doch gar keine AGP oder


----------



## Wagga (5. Februar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Jetzt mal rein vom finanziellen Aspekt her wäre es schon um einiges günstiger in einen ganz neuen PC zu investieren, da sämtliche Einzelteile für alte PC's teurer sind, als die neuen (viel leistungsstärkeren) Teile, die man - wie schonmal erwähnt wurde - aber nur in PC's mit neuem Mainboard (mit Dementsprechendem CPU/GPU/RAM) einbauen kann;
> Also entweder du wartest noch bis dein PC wirklich auf ganzer linie unbrauchbar wird, oder du kaufst einen ganz frischen pc (Kleine anmerkung; Laufwerk(e) und Festplatte kannst du in den meisten Fällen auch beim neuen PC weiterverwenden - Ist also auch schonmal zumindest ne kleine Kosteneinsparung).
> 
> Schau am besten mal in folgenden Thread  [Hier klicken!], da werden unterschiedliche, ständig aktualisierte PC-Zusammenstellungen präsentiert, die auch den unterschiedlichsten Preisklassen gerecht werden
> ...



Wirtschaftlich ist es nur bei 1-2 Jahren alten PC ´s maximal aufzurüsten.
Alles was älter als 3 Jahre ist oder eine nicht mher supportete Technik nutzt, das ist AGP nun mal fährst du langfristig günstiger wenn du in ein komplett neues System investierst, so 500-800 €.
Kosteneinsparmaßnahmen entnimmst du dem zitierten Beitrag.
Auch das Floppy für evtl. Windows XP kannst du vom alten übernehmen sowie meist Brenner,Festplatte,Gehäuse, evtl. Netzteil.
Also wenn du selbst zusammenbaust brauchst du nur: RAM,Graka,CPU+Kühler,Mainboard.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Fynn01 (5. Februar 2009)

ok vielen dank nochmal, dann kauf ich mir sie die nähsten tage!^^

in dem Thread wo es um Pc zusammenstellung eht werde ich  in den nähsten Monaten auch nochmal rein gucken...erstmal muss ich nen blöden finden der mit den zusammenbaut...^^

ich kaufe mir die graka zu 100%, hätte aber noch eine frage die mich persöhnlich sehr interessiert.

mit welcher grafikkarte von nvidia ist diese gleichzusetzen? ich kenne mich mitlerweile mit denen von nvidia relativ gut aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke.


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2009)

Fynn01 schrieb:


> ach man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja - PCI-Steckplaetze schon - aber PCIe ist nicht das Gleiche wie PCI. Ansonsten immer an die goldene Mediamarktregel halten: Der Verkaeufer da hat auch nicht mehr Ahnung als der beim Lidl um die Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> also am besten gleich nen neuen pc anschaffen? ach bis ich das geld zusammen habe^^....
> 
> die grafikkarte die du gepostet hast, ist die denn gut? ich brauch echt dringend eine neue, für nen neuen computer brauch ich monate bis ich das geld zusammen habe. bin auch erst 15. :-)


Auf lange Sicht waere ein neuer PC sicher sinnvoller - aber das nuetzt Dir freilich nix wenn Du jetzt spielen willst. Die GraKa ist schon recht gut - eine bessere GraKa waere fuer den Rest Deines Rechners eigentlich schon zu gut und wuerde doch nur durch die CPU ausgebremst. Die Frage ist halt wirklich, ob Du soviel fuer eine neue alte GraKa ausgeben willst - denn in einen neuen Rechner wuerdest Du doch eine PCIe-Karte einbauen. Vielleicht hast Du ja einen Kumpel der noch irgendwo eine alte AGP-GraKa rumliegen hat und sie Dir fuer wenig Geld ueberlaesst? Waere auf jeden Fall besser als Deine Onboard-Grafikkarte...


----------



## Wagga (5. Februar 2009)

Meinst du die 3850, ich würde sagen mit einer 9300/500er ist die vergleichbar.


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Februar 2009)

Fynn01 schrieb:


> ok vielen dank nochmal, dann kauf ich mir sie die nähsten tage!^^
> 
> in dem Thread wo es um Pc zusammenstellung eht werde ich  in den nähsten Monaten auch nochmal rein gucken...erstmal muss ich nen blöden finden der mit den zusammenbaut...^^
> 
> ...



Bei der Seite www.hardwareversand.de kannst du alles bestellen und für zzgl. 20 Euro wirds top zusammengebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynn01 (5. Februar 2009)

ja also die ATI Radeon HD3870 - ist für PCI-express, wird oben gesagt.

wagga habe schon verstanden das es so günstiger ist, aber zu soviel geld, dass ich mir das leisten kan komm ich erst wieder sommer, herbst. und solang möchte ich nicht warten, trotzdem danke^^


mein pc hab ich übrigens schon seit 2006 xD


dann solls die ATI Radeon HD3850 sein.
 :-)


----------



## Fynn01 (5. Februar 2009)

ja, werde mir wohl dann noch in diesem jahr oder aller spätestens anfang nähstes jahres einen neuen zusammen stellen lassen, danke für die seite! :-) 
Hoffe der eine Thread ist dann noch da.


----------



## painschkes (5. Februar 2009)

_Sry Sora , meinte natürlich die 3850 >_<_


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Februar 2009)

Ich kann dir übrigens auch nur empfehlen, dir die Graka übers i-net zu bestellen, anstatt zu staturn oder ähnlichen geizkrägen zu laufen ^^...
1. Billiger 2. Musst du nicht vor die Haustür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynn01 (5. Februar 2009)

weißt du auch wieviel günstiger?^^
wollte schon gucken wie teuer die bei media markt ist, aber auf der seite finde ich keine grafikkarten, auch auf der seite von mega company nicht.^^


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Februar 2009)

Das variiert natürlich bei jedem Produkt, aber es *kann* im mediamarkt nur teurer sein (Nebenbei bemerkt ist es auch erfahrungsgemäß teurer) , da vom selben Geld auch die Miete/Mitarbeiter usw. und sofort mitbezahlt werden müssen, genau das fällt bei den Online-Shops ja weg ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynn01 (5. Februar 2009)

stimmt, dann muss ich aber noch paar tage auf die grafikkarte warten., wenn es jezt nur um 10 euro geht, aber sonst.. naja muss mal gucken wie teuer die bei media markt ist und wie teuer bei online shops

danke:-)


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2009)

Fynn01 schrieb:


> ach man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als ob Mediamarkt-Mitarbeiter einen Plan von irgendetwas hätten und schon garnicht von Computer. Ich habe mich mal bezüglich eines neuen Fernsehers ca. 1 Woche im Hifi-Forum eingelesen und konnte denen dann in der Fernsehabteilung erzählen, was die angepriesenen Features überhaupt bedeuten.

Ein Mediamarkt-Mitarbeiter kann dir höchstens noch auf eine 0815-Standardfrage, wie: "Was ist besser, HD oder Full-HD?" geben. Also ausreichend für Kunden, deren technisches Wissen sie in die Lage versetzt, gerade noch so einen Toaster zu bedienen.


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2009)

http://www4.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?ai...65&agid=713

da bestell ich immer meine teile und wenn ein Laden in deiner Nähe is..lass es dir dahin schicken..zahlst zwar Ladenpreis aber okay dafür sparst du halt die Versandkosten^^


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Februar 2009)

Versandkosten gibt es bei hardwareversand beispielsweise auch nicht mehr ab 50,- Euronen Bestellpreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

ach noch eine frage, es kann zwar nur besser werden, aber wieviel fps (oder wie das nochmal heißt^^) würde ich ca. mit der graka in wow haben?


----------



## Kontinuum (6. Februar 2009)

Schätzungsweise so zwischen 30-60fps, allerdings lässt sich das nicht sehr gut abschätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (6. Februar 2009)

Könntet ihr mir vll eine Grafikkarte für Herr der Ringe Online empfehlen?
Also ich kenne mich da gar kein bisschen aus *schäm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ihr vll noch so angaben des Computers braucht sagt bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Angaben wie CPU, Mainboard Netzteil und so wären schon interessant. Und auch zu welchem Preis.


----------



## claet (6. Februar 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Wenn ihr vll noch so angaben des Computers braucht sagt bescheid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, ich brauch gar keine Angaben wie Preislimits oder sonstige Hardware, ich kann auch so Dinge empfehlen:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...e&l3=NVIDIA

Damit läuft nicht nur Hdro, sondern wirklich *alles!*


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Naja, wenn er aber einen schlechten CPU hat, bremst dieser die Grafikkarte aus. Deshalb sollte man schon wissen was bei ihm verbaut ist. Netzteil auch nicht das er nun nen 400W oder weniger starkes mit keinem 6-Pin Anschluss oder so hat. Man weiss ja nie hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die von Zotac würde ICH nicht nehmen weil sie mir einfach zu laut ist. Wenn ihn das nicht stört und der Rest auch gut zu dem passen würde und die Finanzen auch, dann kann er sich die ja kaufen. ICH würde das nicht tun.

PS: Das ICH ist absichtlich groß geschrieben da ja bekanntlich jeder anders zu dem Lärmpegel steht und ob ihm das wichtig ist oder nicht.


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

30-60 das is für mich ja ne riesige steigerung   danke^^


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

ach endlich mal glück  hab zufallig  400 euro zusammen bekommen :-) ich lasse mir dann wahrscheinlich doch einen zusammen stellen!^^


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

hardwareversand, da kann ich mir einen zusammen stellen lassen? kriegt man überhaupt für 400-450 euro schon etwas gutes , auf dem die meisten spiele laufen?^^


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

hardwareversand, da kann ich mir einen zusammen stellen lassen? kriegt man überhaupt für 400-450 euro schon etwas gutes , auf dem die meisten spiele laufen?^^


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Hm , schon..aber der ist dann auch wirklich nur für WoW und einige kleine andere Dinge.. =]_


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_*Der 450&#8364; PC*

*CPU :* AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+

*Kühler :* Arctic Freezer 64 Pro

*Festplatte :* Samsung HD322HJ 320GB

*Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Elite 330

*Netzteil :* OCZ StealthXStream 500W

*Laufwerk :* LG GH22NP20

*Mainboard *: Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3
*
Grafikkarte :* EVGA e-Geforce 9800GT

*RAM :* 4096MB-KIT A-DATA




/Edit : Sorry - war´n Doppelpost ~.~_


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

ja müssen gar nich solche spiele sein wie crysis. eher sowas wie spore ( was ich umbedingt noch spielen will :-) ), wow / hdro / WaR , schlacht um mittelerde, die meisten sachen mit hoher grafik spiel ich eh auf ps3, solang es die dafür gibt ;-)


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Für die Spiele sollte es noch reichen , vllt nicht alles auf max - aber es sollte gehn.. =]_


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

okay danke schön :-)


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

so ich stell mir gerade den pc, den du nochmal gepostest hast zusammen, habe da mal eine frage. 
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+EE AM2"tray" 2x512kB, Sockel AM2
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ AM2"box" 2x512kB, Sockel AM2

das erste ist 2 euro teurer, und hat den gleichen namen bloß mit +EE an der 6000

was ist der unterschied, was würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Wagga (6. Februar 2009)

Der EE ist neuer und stromsparender, schont also langfristig den Geldbeutel, würde zum +EE greifen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

ach der 2. ist teurer verwechselt.. und der eine hat ''box'' im namen der andere ''tray''

ok danke  dann wähl ich den :-)


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Box : Mit Standartkühler

Tray : Ohne Kühler =]_


----------



## Wagga (6. Februar 2009)

Nimm den Tray + Extrakühler.
Oder Boxed + Kühler und verlänge die Garantie und hebe den Boxed als Ersatz auf.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

ah, schon wieder was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin gerade beim ram, da gibt es:

4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 5        ..........   43 euro
4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 4           ............49 euro


welches soll ich da nehmen?
sorry, wenn ich immer wieder nachfrage, ich kenne mich mit diesen namen überhaupt nicht aus, z.B.: Pc6400/800,CL 5.

danke für die hilfe: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nehme jetzt den kühler + tray


----------



## Klos1 (6. Februar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _*Der 450€ PC*
> 
> *CPU :* AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+
> 
> ...



Also, mit dem Ding kannst du aktuell alles spielen. In wenigen Fällen, wie Crysis oder GTAIV musst du halt die Einstellungen etwas zurück nehmen, aber auf mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen geht mit der Graka und der CPU auch Crysis, solang AA und AF aus bleibt.


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

ist CPU-Lüfter = Kühler?

Und welchen RAM soll ich jetzt nehmen? ^^

Danke.

Danke.


----------



## Wagga (6. Februar 2009)

Ja, CPUkühler=CPUlüfter.

Da kann man zu Zalaman,Thermatalk greifen.
Oder andere.
Jeweils mit oder ohne Beleutung und Geschmack.


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Egal , unterschied merkst du eh nicht =]

Jup , CPU Kühler = Kühler :-)_


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

Das Netzteil? ist damit ein modem gemeint über dem man Internet empfangen kann? Weil ich schon ein Modem habe, um genauerzusagen 3. Die sind alle in der unteren Etage des hauses verbunden, auch mit einem andern Pc und von einem Modem führt das Kabel rauf zu meinem Pc.

Wenn es das ist, passt so ein Modem/Kabel in jeden Pc? hmmm...fragen über fragen...^^


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Nein , das Netzteil ist der "Stromspender" - von da aus gehen alle Kabel an die jeweiligen Teile wie Festplatte,Graka usw. ab :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Das Netzteil ist das, wodrüber dein PC den Strom bezieht.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Februar 2009)

Ein Kühler ist prinzipiell ein Konstrukt aus Metall, welches auf der CPU aufsitzt und die Wärme ableitet. Und ein Netzteil versorgt deine Komponenten mit Strom, mit einem Modem hat das mal garnichts zu tun. Für Internet hast du auf dem Mainboard einen Ethernet-Adapter, an dem du dein LAN-Kabel einfach anschließen kannst. Und ja, die sind alle gleich. Da kocht nicht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen.


----------



## Fynn01 (6. Februar 2009)

ah ok, danke.^^

und nochmal zum ram  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 5 .......... 43 euro
4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 4 ............49 euro

Was ist der unterschied, welcher ist besser?^^


Das Laufwerk, in dem Pc: LG GH22NP20 gibt es da leider nicht.
Dort gibts nur die Diskettenlaufwerke:
Laufwerk 1.44 MB,3.5" beige
Laufwerk 1.44 MB,3.5" schwarz
Laufwerk 1.44 MB,3.5" silber

Mache das übrigens auf hardwareversand.de, die seite wurde hier glaube ich irgendwo gepostet! :-)


edith: Egal , unterschied merkst du eh nicht =] 
war damit der ram gemeint?


----------



## Fynn01 (7. Februar 2009)

noch jemand da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ich auch eins von diesen laufwerken nehmen oder sind die eher ungeeignet?
hätte natürlich gerne, das das ding alles lesen kann (blueray brauch er nicht^^), also cd , dvd.

oder gibt es einen andern pczusammenstellungs-versand der alle teile dort hat? hmm


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Das Laufwerk gibt es schon, du guckst nur falsch. Du musst bei "IDE DVD-Brenner" gucken, da steht er. Ich würde dir aber einen S-ATA an Herz legen, zum Beispiel den hier: Samsung SH-223Q. Ist aber deine Entscheidung. Für den Samsung musst du bei "S-ATA DVD Brenner" gucken.


Edit: Bin jetzt auch mal weg für diese Nacht.


----------



## Fynn01 (7. Februar 2009)

ok ich guck mal, ist auf dem pc vista oder xp?

edith: geld für den nachnamen (?!), sperrgutzuschlag (wovon ich noch nie gehört habe o.O) von 22-122 euro (kann mir jemand hier sagen, wieviel es ungefähr bei mir wäre?
habe mir noch nie was bestellt *grins*

edith: oh, da habe ich was falsch verstanden, dass mit dem nachnamen gillt wenn man nicht über kasse bezahlt. okayy...


----------



## Klos1 (7. Februar 2009)

Fynn01 schrieb:


> ah ok, danke.^^
> 
> und nochmal zum ram
> 
> ...



Der untere, weil er CL4 hat. CL steht für Case Latency und steht für die Zeit, die vom Anfordern der Daten aus dem Ram seitens der CPU bis zur entsprechenden Antwort vergeht. Der Unterschied zwischen CL4 und CL5 dürfte aber kaum spürbar sein.



Fynn01 schrieb:


> Das Laufwerk, in dem Pc: LG GH22NP20 gibt es da leider nicht.
> 
> Dort gibts nur die Diskettenlaufwerke:
> Laufwerk 1.44 MB,3.5" beige
> ...



Und was das DVD-Laufwerk angeht, nimm einfach irgendeins, wo du z.b. bei Alternate gute Erfahrungswerte lesen kannst. Die nehmen sich wirklich kaum was, in einer Preiskategorie zwischen 20-30 Euro.

Ob du hier jetzt IDE oder SATA nimmst, ist auch mal sowas von Latte. Beim SATA hast du halt nen schönes dünnes Kabel und musst dir bei zwei Laufwerken nicht über das jumpern Gedanken machen, weil SATA eine Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindung ist und somit sowieso an jedem Anschluß nur ein Laufwerk hängt.

Von der Bandbreite her, könntest aber genauso ein IDE nehmen. Die im Gegensatz zu SATA kleinere Busbreite stört nicht im geringsten, da du sie nie ganz nutzen wirst und SATA schon erst recht nicht.

Und Betriebssystem würde ich Vista 64 bit Premium nehmen, bei einen derartig aktuellen Rechner.


----------



## Fynn01 (7. Februar 2009)

ok, jetzt sehe ich aber grad das man vista da auch noch kaufen soll, dachte das wär schon mit drinne. -.- weitere 75-80 euro, hmm schade, das geld krieg ich dann wohl doch nicht zusammen. dann halt doch noch bischen sparen. :-)

trotzdem vielen dank euch allen, grabe den thread mal wieder aus, wenn ich die 80 euro noch dazu hab. :-)


----------

